# Report an employer to labour board in Italy



## shanona83 (May 3, 2012)

Hi there,

I would just like to know if anyone knows how, or has gone through the process of reporting an employer regarding breaking contracts, general maltreatment of employees and poor workplace conditions in Italy?

Any help would be great!
Thanks!


----------

